# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Streekziekenhuis Koningin Beatrix

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Streekziekenhuis Koningin Beatrix
Beatrixpark 1
Winterswijk

Bezoek de website van Streekziekenhuis Koningin Beatrix


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Streekziekenhuis Koningin Beatrix.*

----------

